# Mollichaff vs Alfa A



## jenbleep (23 November 2010)

Hello

Can anyone tell me the main difference between Mollichaff and Alfa A Oil? Including any advantages and disadvantages, which horse each feed is best for, amount of sugar etc.

Thanks!


----------



## doris2008 (23 November 2010)

Without looking it up, I would always prefer alfa a oil as it is molasses free. I believe mollichaff is quite sugary.
I am not really a fan of any chaff which isn't dengie! 
I use alfa a in summer as something to feed pink powder mixed up in and then over winter my TB is on alfa a oil which I think is great stuff. He always has a lovely coat and it will never hot him up.


----------



## BigRed (23 November 2010)

Alfa A is pure chopped, dried Alfalfa.  It has a lot more feed value than mollichaff, which is chopped straw and hay with some added molasses to make it palatable.  

The only disadvantage I can think of, is that my horse used to get bored with eating Alfa A,  it is very dry and quite hard, it you grab a handful and it gets up your nail, it really hurts, that is how hard it is.  My mare would have to be very hungry to finish a bucket.


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (23 November 2010)

Mollichop you might as well no btoher feeding its just full of sugar and thats about it its chopped hay and then covered in loads of molasses, alfa A is dried alfalfa which is quite high in protein and can fizzy some horses up and also upset some horses stomaches and cause them to have runny poos if your wanting just a basic chaff to add to a feed without having to give them too much energy then HI Fi is the best thing to use


----------



## Ali2 (23 November 2010)

Molichaff - yuck, sugary rubbish!

I prefer Dengie Alfalfa pellets to Alfa A oil- it is just alfalfa with absolutely nothing added.  The Alfa A oil has chemicals added to inhibit mould.  The pellets do have less energy (9 MJ/kg) than the Alfa A Oil (12.5 MJ/kg) so you'd need to feed more to provide the same calories.


----------



## K27 (23 November 2010)

Mollichaff is a basic straw type chaff coated in mollases, it is not as sticky as other mollassed chaffs, but I prefer not to feed these type of chaffs to my horses as anything with mollasses in does not suit my horses and they need a higher protein amount so I feed them Alfa A Oil which suits them perfectly for the work they are doing- is great for conditioning and does not make them sharp, also gives a nice shine.

Mollichaff do make other chaffs though without mollasses- their Calmer chaff/Hoofkind chaffs are very nice, and when I went to the feed shop this month they had run out of the Dengie Alfa Oil I normally use so I used the Mollichaff Alfa Oil which has been fine.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (23 November 2010)

Mollichaff do a range of products including high fibre chop with is similar to Hi Fi but unmollassed.  They also do a similar version of Alfa Oil.

However their other ranges vary quite a bit.  Some are just straw and contain quite a high sugar content, although they arent designed to be used as a main fibre source and are really designed for bulking out feed by adding a double handful.

Other chaffs very useful in their range are Hoofkind (similar to Happy Hoof and the like), Veteran and calmer.  All very good and balanced, therefore can be used as the sole bucket feed.

Dengie Chaffs contain straw and alfalfa mixes as well as plain Alfalfa.

If you can not choose which one to use, it is best to look at both websites.  The descision really comes down to whether you are looking for a sole bucket feed, the energy levels of the feed you require etc.

If you are looking for something with a higher feed value then Alfalfa would be ideal but again this depends on your horse.

Perhaps contact either Dengie or Mollichaff to help you choose the best chaff for your horse.


----------



## jenbleep (23 November 2010)

I only ask because Charisma's owner sent her daughter out to get some Alpha A Oil, and she came back with Mollichaff. (????) It can't be taken back now because she's opened the bag and put it in the feed bin! (She's only young!)

To me it feels and looks sugary and I would prefer her not to have it, but what can I do she's not mine! She'll only have a bag but I just wanted to know the main differences. 

Charisma is prone to weight loss during the colder weather so I think she'd be better off with something with more protein. Does anyone know the protein % for both?

Edited to say she still has some Alpha A left, but I may get her a bag anyway. She's always had it and I do wonder if the Mollichaff will make her go silly!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (23 November 2010)

Which Mollichaff did she buy?  You could always mix it in with some Alfa to dilute it down just until it is used up???


----------



## Nocturnal (23 November 2010)

jenbleep said:



			I only ask because Charisma's owner sent her daughter out to get some Alpha A Oil, and she came back with Mollichaff. (????) It can't be taken back now because she's opened the bag and put it in the feed bin! (She's only young!)

To me it feels and looks sugary and I would prefer her not to have it, but what can I do she's not mine! She'll only have a bag but I just wanted to know the main differences. 

Charisma is prone to weight loss during the colder weather so I think she'd be better off with something with more protein. Does anyone know the protein % for both?

Edited to say she still has some Alpha A left, but I may get her a bag anyway. She's always had it and I do wonder if the Mollichaff will make her go silly!
		
Click to expand...

Most horses are overfed on protein, I'd very much doubt your horse needs any more. One bag of Mollichaff won't cause her to drop weight, but all the sugar might fizz her up a bit. If you're worried, as Smartiebean says, mix it with some Alfa-A


----------



## jenbleep (23 November 2010)

SmartieBean09 said:



			Which Mollichaff did she buy?  You could always mix it in with some Alfa to dilute it down just until it is used up???
		
Click to expand...

Just the original. I think that's what I'm going to do, I just need to find somewhere to put it! Only have a tiny feed room


----------



## Mistyrocks (23 November 2010)

I would go for mollichaff any day!! alfa a was made for cows which have 4 stomachs therefore it is very high in protein which causes horses to become hard with protein causing toxins to build up and for them to become fizzy,  Breeze did changed to mollichaff is much calmer and happier


----------

